# Does olive oil make a good moisturizer?



## awi (Oct 14, 2009)

I am looking for a good moisturizer that is ALL natural, without any junk in it and something easy that I can make myself.  I was once told that olive oil makes a great moisturizer.  Anyone heard of this?  I was told to be sure and put it on while your face was still moist from cleansing or immediately after using toner.

I have trouble with moisturizers causing me to break out, but I want something that will be gentle, but do a good job at moisturizing and not cause my face to explode with zits.  I am just unsure which oils would be good to use or what combination would be best.  Thanks for any help you might have.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 14, 2009)

..


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 14, 2009)

I really do not like the feeling of pure olive oil on my skin and would rather make a whipped cream for moisturizing purposes...


----------



## awi (Oct 14, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Definitely!  I love it in both face and body lotion because I have very dry skin ..
> 
> It's a *very heavy*  oil though, so if you're prone to pimples it may not be suitable for YOUR skin .. Try a lighter oil like Grape Seed or Apricot, Macadamia, or Hemp would be a few options you may like ..



Artisan, thanks for your suggestions.  I was wondering what would happen if you diluted the olive oil with some other of these lighter oils...do you think that would work?  Also what about jojoba oil?  Everyone seems to rave about it, could it also be used or is it also heavy?


----------



## kittywings (Oct 14, 2009)

Jojoba's not supposed to clog your pores, but I added it into my last batch of face cream and it was clogged pore city!

For me, olive oil alone made my skin greasy but it still felt thirsty.  Almond oil was better, but my skin was still thirsty... I had the exact same reasons as you for going this route but I ended up making lotions after that.  I like being able to control what goes in.  Some ingredients sound scary, but I've researched them all and there's no hidden dangers.   After a year of tweaking my recipe, I think I've finally gotten it perfect!


----------



## carebear (Oct 14, 2009)

olive squalane or squalene or however it is spelled is very nice indeed


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 14, 2009)

..


----------



## clbutler (Oct 15, 2009)

You might want to try kukui nut oil.  It's fantastic for the skin.  Hawaiians use it for treating sunburns.  I use it on my face when it's feeling dry, and it makes me look like I'm glowing!  No greasy feeling at all.


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 8, 2010)

kittywings said:
			
		

> Jojoba's not supposed to clog your pores, but I added it into my last batch of face cream and it was clogged pore city!
> 
> 
> Yep, that's because technically jojoba is a wax. I think olive oil is just too heavy. I like fractionated coconut oil with some other oils mixed in like rosehip seed oil. The rosehip seed oil (if it's of good quality) gives the oil mix just a hint of rose scent. I use a bit of tocopherol T-50 to the mix as an antioxidant because the rosehip seed oil has a short shelf-life.
> ...


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 8, 2010)

Sunflower is suppose to be nice on the skin.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 6, 2010)

The oil you choose is going to greatly depend on your skin type.  I don't recommend "vigorous" massage of the face as this can cause additional wrinkles. 

Some people find olive oil too heavy where others find their skin literally gobbles it up.  I would recommend doing some experimenting with it as well as trying additional oils....  Mandolyn's suggestion for a mixture is well worth trying....


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 6, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> The oil you choose is going to greatly depend on your skin type.  I don't recommend "vigorous" massage of the face as this can cause additional wrinkles.
> 
> Some people find olive oil too heavy where others find their skin literally gobbles it up.  I would recommend doing some experimenting with it as well as trying additional oils....  Mandolyn's suggestion for a mixture is well worth trying....


I agree. I find olive oil too heavy for my skin. I prefer jojoba or fractionated coconut oil.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a few clients who love almond oil on their face, mature dryer skin types.  I couldn't use it, too oily skinned, and since it's a nut oil some people may have a problem with it.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 6, 2010)

Personally I like lighter oils on my skin as well - I do find Jojoba works great for me along with Grapeseed, Sweet Almond & Coconut Frac.  I do the oil cleansing method with Grapeseed Oil/Castor Oil because I find olive too heavy for me but I have clients who rave about it..... mind you they have dryer skin than I do, plus I keep my face well hydrated with the facial creams I make so that could have something to do with it too.

I think climate also has a huge effect.  For instance when I lived in Calgary my skin was so dry that it gobbled up moisture from liquid foundation!!!!  Now that I'm on the coast I find I need far less moisturizer.


----------



## citymouse (Jan 26, 2011)

Olive oil is great for your skin.  It's pH is around 5.5 which is what your skin's natural pH is so it is complimentary.  I have used olive oil without a problem but through experimenting i found that I prefer avocado oil, my skin seems to soak it in quickly and my face feels very soft.


----------



## tlaborn (Jan 30, 2011)

EVeryone is different you just have to find out what works for you, Try it, try different oils and go from there!


----------

